# honba



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got an China engine that I need to find a rod for. I can't find a make or model on the engine. When I use the deck # I do get a engine break down but only as far as a short block, no rod separately. It is said that Honda parts will interchange, but what Honda engine parts interchange with what. I have a similar Honda engine here and all the dimensions match on the rod except for the length which might be because one is OHV and the other is OHC. Nevertheless, I need to find a rod. If any knows where to find a part number for it or the rod itself, please let me know. And if that doesn't work maybe someone knows how to find the Honda rod that matches it. The deck # 11A-54MY255 Yard-Man The only numbers on the motor are EF8CZHS 1391GA 139cc
I did find a rod number for the same make used on a Cub-cadet with a 170cc engine, it's # 95111573

Thanks


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

buy*david said:


> I've got an China engine that I need to find a rod for. I can't find a make or model on the engine. When I use the deck # I do get a engine break down but only as far as a short block, no rod separately. It is said that Honda parts will interchange, but what Honda engine parts interchange with what. I have a similar Honda engine here and all the dimensions match on the rod except for the length which might be because one is OHV and the other is OHC. Nevertheless, I need to find a rod. If any knows where to find a part number for it or the rod itself, please let me know. And if that doesn't work maybe someone knows how to find the Honda rod that matches it. The deck # 11A-54MY255 Yard-Man The only numbers on the motor are EF8CZHS 1391GA 139cc
> I did find a rod number for the same make used on a Cub-cadet with a 170cc engine, it's # 95111573
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ereplacementparts.com/yard-man-11a54my255-2007-lawn-mower-parts-c-27581_27847_27852.html

If this is your engine, and you're looking for a push rod, I saw a push rod kit located here:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/push-rod-kit-p-342946.html

You can verify this at partstree:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=11A-54MY255+%282007%29&dn=6902396A0002


Push rod kit is part number 951-10314 .


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, not the push rods, I need the connecting rod.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

try looking at some of the Honda GXV series engines, these are all OHV engines and parts may interchange with your engine.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks 30yr, do you how if there is a cross over manual for that or some place to get the specs? I can get part numbers but didn't find specs.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, I don't know of any crossover info. You might try a Honda dealer to see if they can help you with the specs of the connecting rod.


----------

